# Looking for an 12 Volt Led Work light for a truck bed



## Vinniec5

I need a 12volt light for my truck bed with atleast the following:

1- 400 lumens flood min
2-black hard-anodized aluminum water resistant hsg
3- 10 ft cord with a quality cigarette lighter plug will be powered from the hitch connector
4- adjustable mount if possible but need a secure mount more
5- flood lens able to light as much of the bed as possible

any ideas or suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Mattaus

I think you might have to either buy a ready made device or just build your own. 

This is Australian but its an example of what is readily available just about every where - they're all the same re-badged design. As far as I can tell it meets all your requirements


----------



## 2000xlt

maby this http://www.autoanything.com/hitch-bed-accessories/69A5259A0A0.aspx LED bed lights,,,8 modules total with 6 LEDs per module...there are others like it out there,,,not 400 lm but...


----------



## jabe1

like this?

or this?

This is an easy one for me...I'm in truck equipment parts and service.


----------



## Vinniec5

just bought the second one you suggested and will solder a lighter plug on it tomorrow and attach a magnet mount too. looks like it will work perfect thx


----------



## recycledelectrons

Have you considered strip LEDs?

Attach them to the sides of the bed...under the overhanging top part.

Use "Outdoor Goop" (or marine goop, or automotive goop) to attach them. I use it for HAM radio / coax installations on trucks, and it has never failed me yet, except that it looks a bit like wet snot after it's dried. Caulking tubes are easily available online and at some better hardware stores.

EDIT: This guy has a cool idea, that I hope to copy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B778nRKIBFo
Without his video, I would have put the strips facing down, and wired them to a switch in the cab. His way, when I turn off my running lights, the bed lights are killed.


----------



## Vinniec5

I did recycled, and even bought them. but they aren't bright enough to work under. look great and are fine for general lighting. I need something to work under thats bright and waterproof. with this light I bought I can change a flat/load up the bed/work under the hood of mine or another vehicle/and use it for backup scene lighting if I have a call out and need gear from my truck bed. If it works well i will pick up a second one and make one a fixed mount in the bed


----------



## Changchung

What about this, ebay item 160816746509

Sorry, I just notice that you bought a light already.

Those lights are bright...

SFMI4UT


----------



## SemiMan

VinnieC5, can I asked what you paid for them? 

Semiman


----------



## KMD

Any idea on the run time of the ones you bought? Look perfect for my fork lift.


----------

